# Hello. Just bought a Black Edition R35 GTR



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi just bought a GTR on Saturday getting it in 2 weeks .

Had a 600hp R33 GTR. envolved in crash uke:

Got a gun metalic black edition :thumbsup:

Cant wait to get the car

Any advise welcome.

Need to get insurace i am 28.

Regards 

Bob C


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

See insurance section; good quotes from Admiral. 

Enjoy the car!



TURBONUT said:


> Hi just bought a GTR on Saturday getting it in 2 weeks .
> 
> Had a 600hp R33 GTR. envolved in crash uke:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Try Cheap Online Car Insurance UK | Home Insurance Quotes | elephant.co.uk they were £600 f/comp for me at 32:thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131610-insurance-renewal.html#post1248239


----------



## Biondinx (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm 27 and got a quote from Admiral, fully comp for £634.

Picking my Grey Black Edition up next week hopefully!!!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Older than i like to admit £370 with insurance tax a NCB protection from Admiral. declared the Zorst and it went up £50


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Well done Bob :thumbsup: Hope it can stand the abuse you are going to meter out on track


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Try Cheap Online Car Insurance UK | Home Insurance Quotes | elephant.co.uk they were £600 f/comp for me at 32:thumbsup:


Purely fyi - elephant.co.uk is a wholly owned subsidiary of Admiral Insurance.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

im 28 also and ive got 3 cars insured inc @ 1800 inc my R35, Admiral multi-car is :thumbsup:the way.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

My GTR and the wifes X5 3,0 Sport D are with Admiral on a multicar for £1550.

Both of us are insured on both cars for social, domestic and business use. We have both got FPNCB and I had 9 points at the time of insuring. I am 33 and the wife is a much older 37.

Kp


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Well done Bob :thumbsup: Hope it can stand the abuse you are going to meter out on track


Thanks to all .

hows the New gtr?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

TURBONUT said:


> Thanks to all .
> 
> hows the New gtr?


All ready to rumble now Bob apart from a set of adjustable camber arms which I am waiting for  It was mapped yesterday and made well over 500hp so should be fairly lively in a stripped shell 

Did you buy the 35 new mate?


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

cars an april 09 3000 miles old


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

TURBONUT said:


> cars an april 09 3000 miles old


Just nicely broken in then Bob  Are you ging to launch it out of the showroom :smokin:

What sort of price did you pay for it mate (PM me please)?

Cheers,

George


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Just nicely broken in then Bob  Are you ging to launch it out of the showroom :smokin:
> 
> What sort of price did you pay for it mate (PM me please)?
> 
> ...


Yes going to be the first to lauch it out the show room and hit 100 mph before i get out the car park:smokin: :smokin: lol


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

ummmm i think they have a policy concerning warranty issues and the speeds get recorded in the ecu 
so id be careful


----------

